# [raid] montage d'un raid existant (résolu)

## manu.acl

Bonjour, j'ai déjà eu le soucis, et cette fois j'aimerais faire ça proprement.

Mon disque système m'a lâché, et je me retrouve avec les disques de mon raid sans la config.

Mais j'ai une trace de ce que j'ai fait la dernière fois. Et je ne me souviens pas avoir fait d'autres modifications depuis.

Je ne suis vraiment pas familier avec le raid, et j'aimerais éviter de refaire une boulette comme la dernière fois, d'autant que j'ai des données assez importantes dessus.

Donc pour le remonter proprement je dois utiliser mdadm -A si j'ai bien compris ?

Cette option modifie-t-elle les informations de la structure du raid sur les disques ?

Puis-je donc l'utiliser sans risques de voir mes données s'envoler ?

Merci.Last edited by manu.acl on Sun Sep 25, 2011 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mp342

Normalement, si tes disques/partitions raid sont en autodetect, tu n'as rien à faire. Boot ton système et elles seront automatiquement présentes, tu n'aura plus qu'a les monter.

Tu n'aura pas forcement la même numérotation mais toutes seront dans /dev/mdX.

----------

## manu.acl

En effet, j'ai bien un /dev/md0

Mais quand j'essaye de le monter il me dit

```
# mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid5

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0, [...]

```

Idem en spécifiant le fs en ext3 ou ext2

----------

## mp342

Déjà, si tu as un /dev/md0, c'est que ton raid est intact donc n'y touche pas. Par contre, vu l'erreur, tu n'as apparemment pas de système de fichier. Utilise tu lvm ou quelque chose du genre entre le raid et les fs ?

----------

## manu.acl

Non, c'est 4 partitions en ext3.

Une sur chaque disque.

----------

## mp342

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> Non, c'est 4 partitions en ext3.
> 
> Une sur chaque disque.

 

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par une sur chaque disque ? Si tu as un raid5 avec 4 disques, tu n'as qu'un seul disque.

----------

## manu.acl

J'ai 4 disques, sur chacun j'ai une partition, et md0 est fait avec ces 4 partitions.

----------

## mp342

Oui mais où est-ce que tu as 4 partitions ext3 ? Le raid n'a pas de lien avec ext3. /dev/md0 doit présenter tes 4 disques comme un seul gros disque.

A moins que tu partitionnes le raid mais dans ce cas tu devrais voir tes partitions dans /dev/md... . Je ne me souviens plus comment elles sont nommées dans ce cas là, je préfère utiliser lvm dans ces conditions.

----------

## manu.acl

```
# mdadm --run /dev/md0

mdadm: failed to run array /dev/md0: Invalid argument

```

----------

## manu.acl

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Oui mais où est-ce que tu as 4 partitions ext3 ? Le raid n'a pas de lien avec ext3. /dev/md0 doit présenter tes 4 disques comme un seul gros disque.
> 
> A moins que tu partitionnes le raid mais dans ce cas tu devrais voir tes partitions dans /dev/md... . Je ne me souviens plus comment elles sont nommées dans ce cas là, je préfère utiliser lvm dans ces conditions.

 J'ai formaté /dev/md0 en ext3 à l'epoque

----------

## manu.acl

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mdadm --run /dev/md0
> 
> ...

 En googleant ce message je tombe sur un fofo où on conseille d'utiliser mdadm -A pour le reassembler

----------

## mp342

Ok, je comprends mieux. Dans ce cas, il faudrait vérifier ce que contient /dev/md0, je n'ai pas d'outils en tête capable d'indiquer ce que contient une partition.

Pour 'mdadm --run /dev/md0', ça ne correspond à rien, --run sert uniquement à forcer l'utilisation d'une partition même si elle est déjà utilisée.

----------

## manu.acl

Dans /proc/mdstat je n'ai aucune information sur mon raid. Je suppose qu'il n'est en fait pas assemblé ?

----------

## manu.acl

J'ai réussi !

Mon premier pressentiment était le bon.

Ci-dessous la solution:

Pour voir quels disques font partie du raid:

```
# mdadm --examine /dev/sda1
```

Pour l'assembler:

```
# mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
```

Et y'a plus qu'à monter:

```
# mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid5
```

Et ça marche  :Smile: 

Merci pour ton aide en tous cas!

----------

## mp342

Félicitation !

Par contre vérifie que tes partitions sont bien en linux raid autodetect (fd). Ce n'est pas normal que tu doives les assembler à la main.

----------

